

Microsoft Responds to Yahoo Announcement - german
http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/080211/aqm241.html

======
watmough
"It is unfortunate that Yahoo..."

Could they have sounded more sinister?

Nice little web-site you have there. It would be a shame if 'something' were
to happen to it.

------
ice5nake
What's the consensus here? Is MS going to bid higher or just go straight for
the throat?

